# Is the Invitation for Application Package in Electronic or Paper Version (After EOI)



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, 

Anyone with experience with ITA please help with my query. 

Is the ITA package sent to applicants in paper (traditional mail) format or is it in electronic format (email or web based)?

Thank you


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

If you put your EOI in online you should get an email telling you that you can apply and it will direct you to where the forms are, you can fill these in on the computer and print them off to send them in or take them in. I'm not sure what happens if you put your EOI in on paper though!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We put our application through via an Immigration Consultant and our ITA went to them via email which was forwarded on to us. Sure we also received a mailed hard copy also.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've submitted my EOI online and the status on NZ's immigration is that the EOI was successful and there is a dialog box that says that the invitation is on the way. It has been 20 days since the EOI selection and I have not receive an email or snail mail. Just wondering...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you checked spam email etc just in case any email from Immigration has been filtered out of your inbox into spam ?
You may have to access your email via the website if you use Outlook as you usually get more folders/settings etc. You never know it could be there ?

Nothing wrong with getting in touch with Immigration to get confirmation (or not) if they've sent you the ITA.
If so you could ask them to confirm which email address or postal address they used and maybe ask them to send again or to another email ?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi escapetoNZ, 

Thanks for the suggestion. I've emailed NZ immigration 5 mins ago. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've received the ITA through email a few hours back. My application will be processed in Shanghai, China as I am from Singapore. 

I have booked medical appointment for me and my wife. My wife is pregnant and I believe that she does not need to undergo the X-ray part of the medical examination. Please let me know if I am correct to say this? Thanks. 

I will be receiving a letter from NZ immigration office in Singapore next week for Police clearance certificate request. 

I have all supporting documents ready (just need to get copies notarized), as soon as the medicals and police certificate are ready, I will be able to submit my application to the Shanghai NZ office. 

I am kind of undecided between New Zealand and Australia. I have not luck with interviews with any New Zealand company but I have an interview lined up next week with a small engineering firm based in Perth. 

Mechanical engineering jobs on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site looks sparse. This is not helping with my confidence in a New Zealand. 

Wish me luck. Good luck to all would be migrant out there.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes that is correct. 
Your wife cannot have the normal migrant spinal xray if she's pregnant, however the panel doctor could opt to just do a top of the spine, neck xray if they have suitable protection available to screen the baby ?
Just need to make sure you declare she is pregnant when you arrive unless it's obvious of course 

Good luck.


----------

